# Vergleich Wasserkühlung Antec H2O 620 und 920 und Corsair H50,60,70,80,100?



## gecco (5. Juni 2011)

*Vergleich Wasserkühlung Antec H2O 620 und 920 und Corsair H50,60,70,80,100?*

Jetzt gibt es ja schon eine Menge Komplettsets für Wasserkühlungen (Antec H2O 620 und 920 und Corsair H50,60,70,80,100)!
Was ist der grundlegende Unterschied mal von beiden Herstellern,wie sieht es im direkten Vergleich mit den Temperaturen mit den WK aus?
Mich interessieren eher die Topmodelle(hab derzeit selber den Corsair H70)?
Gibts da schon Vergleichstests?Danke

Antec 
Antec - Liquid CPU Coolers
Corsair
Hydro Series - Cooling

Vergleich(sind leider nicht alle dabei)!
Hydro Series - Cooling


----------



## Takei Naodar (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vergleich Wasserkühlung Antec H2O 620 und 920 und Corsair H50,60,70,80,100?*

Klutten kann leider net so viel testen...... der Tag hat halt nur 24 Std

einen Vergleich zwischen den bis jetzt Getesteten Modellen hast du doch im letzten Test (H2O-920)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ehlung-antec-h2o-920-im-test.html#post3060204

Hab doch etwas Geduld und warte mal ein bisschen.....


----------



## razzor1984 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vergleich Wasserkühlung Antec H2O 620 und 920 und Corsair H50,60,70,80,100?*

Jop wart mal die Test ab  
Aber wenn so ne closed Wakü zb 120euro kostet ala a H100, sollte man sich schon mit dem GEDANKEN spieln ne CUSTOM varian sich zu zulegen.
Ich denke für ne HTPC wär ne antec 620 ein guter Kühl Ansatz^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vergleich Wasserkühlung Antec H2O 620 und 920 und Corsair H50,60,70,80,100?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

